# [LPF] Warehouse Sitting



## Rhydius (Jun 21, 2012)

DM: Rhydius
Judge: 

Start Date: 6/21/2012
End Date: 

Players:
Zhen Yu (Korsakovia)
 Encounter XP: 200; Encounter GP: 0
 level x - date (0 starting xp + x encounter xp + x time  xp =x  xp) level xtime gp = x gp
 total time xp = x; total time gp = x
total xp = x; total gp = x
 Orion Drake (Disposable Hero) Last post: 7/23/2012 
 Encounter XP: 100; Encounter GP: 0
 level x - date (0 starting xp + x encounter xp + x time  xp =x  xp) level xtime gp = x gp
 total time xp = 231; total time gp = 198
total xp = 331; total gp = 198
Larson Starwater (CoreyL) Last post: 7/4/2012 
Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0 
  level x - date (0 starting xp + x encounter xp + x time  xp =x  xp) level xtime gp = x gp
  total time xp = 98; total time gp = 84
 total xp = 98; total gp = 84
Darius Thran (Toasterferret)
 Encounter XP: 200; Encounter GP: 0
  level x - date (0 starting xp + x encounter xp + x time  xp =x  xp) level xtime gp = x gp
  total time xp = x; total time gp = x
 total xp = x; total gp = x
Rince Laur (Son of Meepo) Started: 8/17/2012
Encounter XP: 100; Encounter GP: 0
  level x - date (0 starting xp + x encounter xp + x time  xp =x  xp) level xtime gp = x gp
  total time xp = x; total time gp = x
 total xp = x; total gp = x
[sblock=Loot Table][/sblock]
 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them    myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of    the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that  their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved  in   posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication  with the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice      roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling because  some rolls need to be kept secret and it's just plain faster when trying  to roll for a lot of npcs.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days, not counting weekends, should be communicated to the      DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed   the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure   giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time   XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post.  

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end    of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal  damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells  prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use   these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or  inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared  casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the  slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go  through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already  rested if applicable.

* I would greatly appreciate all characters having an appropriate character picture (otherwise a temporary one may be assigned to you.) Also a mini-stat     spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would be  much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       Example Mini-stats block:[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Rhydius VanDarver*
*Initiative:* +6
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/11
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +1 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+2 
*Rapier:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6+2 
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05(+6*) Damage: 1d6+1*
Normal Arrows (15)
*Point Blank Shot within 30'

*Ranger’s Focus:* +2 to attack and damage on declared target. Remaining:1/1 per day[/sblock]
[sblock=Encounter Information]Attack on the warehouse: CR 1 300 xp total/100 xp each
   Participants: Zhen, Orion, Daruis

In the Tunnels: CR 3 300 xp total/100xp each
Participants: Zhen, Darius, Rince
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 21, 2012)

You follow the directions away from the Dunn Wright Inn through the Gulls district and toward the docks, and then further until the buildings start to look less well kept. The directions take you into the Ranocchio district, but before things start looking too rough you recognize the figure from the bar standing in front of a large building arguing with a well dressed man. 

"Just give me the chance to catch the thieves." says the familiar figure, tucking dark hair behind one ear.

"I don't know, Alessia, I've already insisted on extra White Cloak patrols, but the last time things went missing they noticed no thieves." replies the well dressed man, in a firm tone. 

"They didn't look hard enough!"

"They were outside nearly all night, and you, yourself never left the front of the building." says the well dressed man shaking his head, his tone still firm, but calm. "Several other members are beginning to whisper that you, in fact have stolen-"

"That's ridiculous!" shouts Alessia cutting of the man mid sentence.

He shrugs and in a more placating tone continues, "I know, but you must admit it is suspicious that nearly half of the last three shipments stored here have gone missing."

"I'm begging you, Frediano, give me one more day. This last shipment goes out tomorrow. I swear to you it will still be here," Alessia's voice comes out clipped and hard. 

"I do hope so Miss Costa," Frediano nods, "I cannot promise more than one more day however, and I'm only doing that because I knew your father."

"Thank you," Alessia says nodding her head to the man slowly. 

"You'll have until evening tomorrow then." Frediano says before turning to go.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion approaches the scene as Frediano turns to walk away. "Excuse the interruption sir but I am here in response to your notice from the Dunn Wright Inn. My name is Orion Drake and you have my services for the night if you'll have them."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move: 20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 22, 2012)

Darius arrives a few steps behind Orion.  Hearing him introduce himself, Darius lightly places a hand on his shoulder, pointing to Allesia.

"I believe the young lady here is our employer actually..."

With a slight bow and a charming smirk, he addresses Allesia

"Darius Thran, at your service m'lady.  Please ignore the ugly brute watching us from the rooftops..." he continues, pointing upward.

A shadowy form can barely be made out peering over the rooftop above.  A hissing voice calls down

"LOOooOOK AT iTTTT POSSsssSSTURE AND PREEeeENN FOR THE FEMALE.  SSSssSsICKENING."

With a cocked eyebrow, Darius looks up once again and points to the figure.

"Quiet you."


----------



## Korsakovia (Jun 23, 2012)

*Zhen Yu, Human Oracle (1)*

"Zhen Yu" the oracle said as she bowed her head politely. "I offer my services with Sirs Drake and Thran in protecting your wares."

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]

[sblock=OoC]If I'm missing anything from the mini stats, please let me know. Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## CoreyL (Jun 23, 2012)

*Larson Starwater Gnome Paladin 1*

Larson had enjoyed the stimulating conversation with Orion as they had wandered through the markets of Venza.  The asimar was so much more vocally zealous than himself, not to mention more knowledgeable about his own religion.  It was interesting that two men could be called to the same service in such different ways.  Of course Larson himself had never intended to be in the service of a divine power, but one did not easily refuse the call. 

He was intrigued by the bit of conversation that he overheard as the group of three approached the warehouse.  He had been dreading a tedious job as night guard watching over items of no consequence.  He waited politely until his companions had introduced themselves, watching with some dismay the interplay between the stranger and his even more strange...creature.  A familiar of some sort perhaps?  Surely nothing very foul, for Orion was not reacting to it.

My lady, I am called Larson Starwater and I am pleased to make your acquaintance.  It sounds to me as if there is an opportunity engage in a lively debate with some brigands who have been giving you trouble. 

His eyes twinkled with all the ignorant expectation of youth, and the pony danced beneath him reading his excitement.

[sblock=ooc] Mini stats coming.  My work sort of exploded this week leading to 60+ hours and a great deal of stress,  so I will put in the effort of making my mini stats, but it may take a few days.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Statistics]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Larson_Starwater_(CoreyL)
Initiative: +2
Current  Effects: None
AC:16 (Flat Footed: 16, Touch: 11)
HP: 12/12
Move: 15/ (40 mounted)
CMB:+2 CMD:+12
Fort: 4 Reflex: 1 Will:0
Weapon in Hand: Lance
Weapons
Lance: Attack +4 Damage 1d6+3
Ax: Attack +4 Damage 1d10+3
Throwing Ax Melee: Attack +4 Damage 1d4+2
Throwing Ax Ranged: Attack +2 Damage 1d4+2  Range: 10'[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 24, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

At Darius' touch and explanation Orion looks slightly embarrassed. "My deepest apologies Miss Costa." He looks the warehouse over. "I assure you that the wares you hold inside will be protected."

His hand goes to the pony that Larson currently sits upon. "Whoa. Easy boy. We can see in his eyes that he's excited."

"Darius, what manner of creature is you're friend? I sense he is not evil but I can't place his origin." He asks as his attention redirects back to Darius.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move: 20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 24, 2012)

"Well that's odd" Darius responds.

"Something about the magic that binds him must mask his nature from you.  Zaphyn there is straight from the Abyss.  He's some kind of gatekeeper demon, who I was just lucky enough to bind with his truename.  You needn't worry though, he can't harm anyone without my orders." He explains.  A faint hiss can be heard from above "FOR NOWWWWW MORTAL"

Turning to Allesia he continues "Well that's enough about my fun loving friend up there.  Miss Allesia, perhaps you would be so kind as to give us some background on what's been happening here?"


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 25, 2012)

Frediano walks away from the warehouse back toward the better parts of the city. He pointedly ignores you as he passes.

"First, I want to thank you all for coming," says Alessia a small frown appearing on her face as she looks toward Zaphyn. She shrugs and continues, "Goods keep disappearing from shipments stored in my warehouse. I've only owned it for three months now, but with things the way they are I've been hard pressed to find anyone willing to store anything lately." 

She begins pacing in front of the large, and recently painted, front doors of the warehouse. "I'm sure you overheard at least a little of my conversation with Frediano.." she pauses for a moment, "I have to make this shipment, or it _will_ be my last. I don't know how the thieves are getting in, but they are. I just need someone to watch the crates, and keep them from taking anything else."


----------



## Korsakovia (Jun 26, 2012)

"Your wares will be well guarded" Zhen Yu replied. "The thieves will rue sorely their decision to rob you." Her eyes followed Alessia's pacing for a few steps before she looked beyond the woman and at the warehouse. "The building is well kept with strong doors?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

"I'm familiar with demons of all sorts but not this particular kind." He studies the cerature a bit longer. "It must be you're will that hides the evil this creature possesses." He looks back to Darius for just a moment before returning his gaze to the gate demon with as wicked smile. "Please keep him on a short leash."

Orion looks to Alessia. "As Zhen Yu said we will guard your warehouse and the make wares that it holds."

[sblock=OOC]TF I have no intentions of attacking your 'pet' ever just to make it clear if I get rough RPing with him, I'm an aasimar paladin after all.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move: 20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## CoreyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Larson watched the fell beast uncertainly.  It was perhaps some small amount of justice to turn such a creature to a noble purpose, but Larson could not help but think of all the suffering that it may have caused in its long life.  He resolved to be ever wary of the thing, ready to strike it down should the need arise.  If it were even in his power.

May we inspect the inner chambers of the warehouse my lady?  I have had some small experience in the setting of fortifications and it may be that something jumps out at myself or one of my companions.  After all, I assume that, given your distress, all of the normal security protocols have been enacted, and something more unusual is at foot. 

[sblock=Mini Statistics]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Larson_Starwater_(CoreyL)
Initiative: +2
Current Effects: None
AC:16 (Flat Footed: 16, Touch: 11)
HP: 12/12
Move: 15/ (40 mounted)
CMB:+2 CMD:+12
Fort: 4 Reflex: 1 Will:0
Weapon in Hand: Lance
Weapons
Lance: Attack +4 Damage 1d6+3
Ax: Attack +4 Damage 1d10+3
Throwing Ax Melee: Attack +4 Damage 1d4+2
Throwing Ax Ranged: Attack +2 Damage 1d4+2 Range: 10'[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 26, 2012)

"It must be," says Alessia to Larson, as she begins opening the doors motioning the group to follow, "I've managed to persuade the White Cloaks to double their patrols, and I've personally spent more than one night watching, only to find something stolen in the morning." 

As each of you follow the young woman through the doors you notice that the inside of the warehouse is surprisingly better kept than the exterior. On the outside the stone walls are cracked and chipped, but the interior side of the same walls is clearly in the process of being repaired. In a far corner is a mess of loose stone and mason's work implements apparently waiting on the mason to continue repairs. In the middle of the open warehouse are several crates of roughly the same size. They seem small compared to the empty space.

Alessia lets out an exasperated sigh, "This is what you'll be protecting. It's not much, and it's mostly scrap iron, but it will go a long way to mending my reputation."


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 27, 2012)

"Seems easy enough" Darius remarks, walking several steps behind the rest of the group. 

Zaphyn!" he calls out, "Quit your skulking and perch yourself on top of those boxes."

With a snarl the demon sprints past the group, jumping atop the pile of crates and perching menacingly, glowering down at Darius in particular.  "FROM GUARDING GATEWAYSSssSS IN THE ABYSssSS TO GUARDING BOXESssSssss.  YOU WILL SSssUFFER FOR THISSssssss MORTAL""

Darius smirks.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion watchs Zaphyn sprint past and jump ontop of a box. "Mighty box guardian indeed. Maybe if you guarded your true name as well as the you did the gateways in the abyss you would still be guarding those very same gateways."

He glares at the demon for a long moment before turning his attention back to Alessia. "We'll make sure your wares are still here in the morning."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jun 27, 2012)

The demon's comical, albeit 'unfortunate', situation elicited a small smile from the woman. "It should no big challenge for the mighty guardian of the gates, unless you feel unqualified for this task."

"The wares will be guarded as such" Zhen Yu assured Alessia, turning her attention back to the employer and joining in with Orion. "There are few places one can hide or sneak about..." Her voice trailed off upon eyeing the masonry tools. "I agree with Sir Starwater. It would do good to clear anyone, or anything, on the inside of suspicion."

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 27, 2012)

Darius smirks, hearing Orion and Zhen Yu join in on his fun.  

The demon's eyes smolder as his directs his contemptuous gaze to each of them in turn. 

Darius makes a quick double check of his crossbow, ensuring that the slide is well oiled and loads a bolt, before walking over leaning against one of the crates.

"Seems easy enough Miss Allesia.  Rest assured your wares will be here in the morning."


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 28, 2012)

"I appreciate your assurances, but there is one last thing," she says to you, her her expression becoming one of determination as she picks up a heavy length of chain, "You see, I'm not as trusting as I used to be, so I'll be needing to lock you all in tonight."

She steps outside and looks toward the horizon, her eyes narrow and she lets out a breath before turning back to you. "Seeing as it's getting on into twilight now I suppose you've got a little time if you need to do any last minute business before I put the chains on," she says quickly some of her determination gone.


----------



## CoreyL (Jun 28, 2012)

*Larson Starwater Gnome Paladin 1*

Larson did not feel entirely comfortable with the half jovial, half spiteful mocking of the demon.  It seemed too familiar on the one hand, and spiteful on the other.  He resolved in that moment to ignore the beast unless he had to interact with it, and to show it the same manners that he showed everyone else.  It was the only way to maintain his own sense of integrity.  

He tried to keep all of these thoughts to himself, it would not be polite to be seen judging his companions thus.  Though I am loathe to  split our force, and thus weaken it, it seems to me that we should want to watch both the perimeter of the building as well as the goods within. Perchance we should also acquaint ourselves to the Whitecloak officers who will be patrolling the area. 

He turned to his companions to listen to their ideas, but gave a startled grunt when he heard his employer's final bit of information. 

My lady, while I certainly have no problem staying within this structure during the course of the night, I can not help but think that the restriction will unnecessarily hamper our efforts to no benefit.  We can only assume that your brigands are entering the building from outside, would it not be better for us to halt them before they breech your security?  He could tell that she was desperate, and was not planning to push the argument very far.  She had the coin, she called the shots, and if her actions led to the failure of the mission, Larson would know that he had done his best.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion draws his sword and sits atop a nearby crate as Alessia mentions locking them in the warehouse. "I'm sure if we need to get out for any reason we can. If you feel that it's necessary to lock us in...then so be it." He watchs her carefully before continuing. "Do you have any idea where the thieves are entering the warehouse? Surely their not entering the front door unless you have suspicion that it is one of your associates."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## CoreyL (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Is this warehouse big enough for me medium sized pony?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=CoreyL]The pony should fit easy enough, but I'm glad you asked.[/sblock]
[sblock=Warehouse Dimensions]The warehouse is roughly 40ft wide x 50ft long x 15ft tall at it's shortest, 20ft tall at its highest, but the the extra five would be rafters and roof supports. Each of the doors are 8ft wide and 12ft tall.[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jun 29, 2012)

"If that is your wish, Madame." She loosely crossed her arms over her chest with her hands tucked into the crook of her elbows. "I agree with Sir Starwater that it may hinder us should we need to pursue any thieves. Catching them would be the surest way to end your troubles." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]








Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## CoreyL (Jul 1, 2012)

*Larson Starwater Gnome Paladin 1*

Larson led the pony around the room a few times, making a careful examination of the place.

Perchance my friends, we should move the boxes to new locations within the building.  I can not but think that something strange is afoot. Might it not be that the common laborers who bring in the boxes  place them in a location that allows for the opening of some secret door?

He gave the pony a pat on the rump. I'm sure that my companion will have no trouble pulling the crates a few feet in any given direction.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

"He has a good point. Since you don't know exactly who the thieves are or even how their entering the warehouse, moving things around could confuse them if their familiar with its layout." Orion stands and places his greatsword back in its sheath. "I can help with this task as well and so can the mighty box guardian."

"I WIILLLL NOoOooT MoOV..."

"You will do as your master commands you to do! Or back to the abyss you'll go but not how you wish to make the journey and you may or may not be alive when you reach your precious gates."

[sblock=OOC]Just let me know if speaking for Zap is a no no.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 2, 2012)

"Do you think we could find the door first?" Zhen Yu asked. "We could catch them by surprise. If the boxes are moved they may suspect that they've been caught onto."

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 2, 2012)

"Personally I think we should just wait and see what happens.  No sense tipping anyone off."










*OOC:*


Na, I don't particularly care


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 2, 2012)

"I understand your concerns about the lock, but I don't want anyone else to know that you're inside," Alessia says to Zhen and Larson, "I'm not sure who I can trust, so for now I'm keeping the lock on, and I'm going to be outside the door, just like the last time. I don't want them running off tonight, only to come back next time. I want the thieves caught." 

She tilts her head in thought for a moment "I suppose that some of you could stand guard with me, if you think it would help."









*OOC:*


She seems genuinely concerned about anyone else finding out that you're inside, but she also doesn't want to get in your way.


----------



## CoreyL (Jul 4, 2012)

*Larson Starwater Gnome Paladin 1*

Larson spent a few few minutes making sure that his weapons were ready, and going over the harness on the pony.  When he looked up, the twinkle had returned to his eyes.

Well then, it seems that we are to be the teeth in this merry little trap.  My lady, I promise you that anyone who enters this building but bby your leave will find a most spirited discussion of property rights awaiting him.


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 5, 2012)

"How should we arrange ourselves?" Again her eyes wandered over the interior of the warehouse. "If we want to catch them unawares, we could conceal ourselves and wait as Sir Drake suggested."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 5, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion looks to Zhen Yu. "You're more than welcome to call me Orion but if Sir Drake is what you prefer than I am fine with both."

He looks to the others as he ponders their situation for a long moment. "Covering ourselves should be easy along with the mighty gate guardian." He smiles but reframes from goading the demon further. "It's the pony that may prove to be challenging."  

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


For everyone's reference, the warehouse map is below.
Also the crates vary in height from 3ft to 5ft tall. The smallest is in D4 and the largest is surrounded by the others. 
The area in the bottom right corner is where the mason's leftover mess is located.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 5, 2012)

Darius contemplates a moment before voicing his opinion.

"I think it will be near impossible to conceal ourselves in a wide open warehouse with a pony and a demon.  I think our best bet is to just set up where we have the best vantage point to watch all of the possible entrances, which is right here" he points to the box he is leaning against "The boxes."

He takes a moment to climb on top of the tallest box, plopping himself down next to Zaphyn, completely ignoring the demon's glare.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

"I'll stay down here then and wait." Orion stands and walks around the warehouse. "Though I'm not sold on the fact that their getting in through the front door."

[sblock=OOC]Weeell I thought there was more boxes...but no problem there.[/sblock]

[sblock=Action]Take 20 on Perception to notice anything out of place or just unusal. Total=28.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 7, 2012)

[sblock=Results of Orion's Perception]When looking over the walls of the northwest corner you notice an odd, hollow sound from the floor (I2) as you walk past. You notice as well, that the floor moves slightly as you step off it.[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 7, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

"Interesting." Orion takes his great sword and tries to lift the tile. "I think I found something. It looks to be the true entrance and possible exit of the would be thieves."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 7, 2012)

"I should hope they're not coming in through the front door. Can we trust the demon to be an efficient lookout? We could have one of us at each corner of the group of crates to keep watch..."

She fell silent as Orion announced his discovery, and a small smile spread over her lips. "Or we conceal ourselves opposite the northwest corner. Do you need any assistance?" she asked as her hands reached for her mace should anything emerge from the tile Orion was trying to lift.
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 7, 2012)

"You don't have to worry about him." Darius chimes in.

"FOR NOW MORTAL." the demon whispers, moving from the boxes and locating himself about 20 feet west of the trapdoor.


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 10, 2012)

The section of the floor, though heavy, lifts up as Orion pries at it revealing an unlit space, and a ladder that leads deeper into the dark. Accompanying the discovery is a faint foul smelling odor. 

Alessia still standing with her chains exclaims, "The FLOOR?!" She drops the chains in a clanking heap outside and paces toward the formerly hidden passage muttering to herself all the way, "I've spent all this time building up the walls, and they're coming in through the floor? I never- How did I not guess?"

[sblock=ooc]I'll be needing a plan of action from the group, as well as locations if you decide to stay and wait, or a marching order if you decide to go exploring.[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion glances back at Alessia for just a moment. "This provides some more options. We could wait for the thieves then see where this tunnel leads or go to them for a change but that would mean leaving the warehouse open to attack if this isn't the only tunnel." 

He moves to the side of tile so he can look at Alessia directly. "How long did you say you've owned this property?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 11, 2012)

Alessia takes her eyes off the floor for a moment to glance at Orion as she answers his question, "This week will make it two months."


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 13, 2012)

The oracle moved her hand from the hilt of her mace to her crossbow, tentatively fingering the bindings that held it in place at her waist. 

"My vote is to lay in wait. Our primary is to guard Lady Costa's wares. Our secondary is to catch the thieves. We have the best chance to accomplish both by ambushing them here. We can use the time to prepare and search out any other entrances. We can follow the tunnel next daybreak."

[sblock=ooc]How large is the hole? Is it big enough to pull a crate down through?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]








Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The hole is roughly 4ft x 4ft, and though it would be difficult to get a crate down the ladder it could fit.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 13, 2012)

"I vote we stay put.  We weren't hired to investigate tunnels, just to guard crates.  UNless our employer wishes to expand the terms of our contract?"  Darius says, looking slyly toward Alessia.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 16, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion addresses Alessia. "We can wait for them here and dispatch all that we come in contact with. Once they've been taken care of we can pursue them through the tunnels and remove more of their ilk from the this world. If you have the extra coin it would be more than appreciated but not necessary on my part."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +1, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 16, 2012)

"I'd rather you kept watch on the crates for now, as you say, this might not be the only way in,"  Alessia's frown softens and becomes more an expression of worry, "and, at least for now, I need these crates more than I want to know what's down there." She punctuates the end of her comment with a sharp gesture toward the removable floor. 
"I will be right outside the front doors," then quietly with her teeth clenched, "hopefully with some guards." She nods at Zhen and Orion, but looks warily at Darius posing the question, "So, what will you do?"
[sblock=ooc]Looks like the majority vote is for "stay", though Larson hasn't chimed in on it; has anyone heard from [MENTION=6695167]CoreyL[/MENTION] lately?
As soon as you're ready, describe in your post what you're character plans to do as part of the "lie in wait" strategy, then make any rolls for skills you intend to use. I will need at least a perception, and a location from you.

P.S. I thought I'd get this out of the way before it comes up. 
Any readied action that requires a roll can be done when you declare the action, or I can roll for it as it triggers.

Any questions?[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 16, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

"We'll place the tile back into position so not to alarm the thieves and wait until they are inside to attack." With his greatssword unsheathed Orion leans against the wall. "We'll just have to wait and see if they make it through the night."

[sblock=Action]Location: J1[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +1, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 17, 2012)

Zhen Yu unhooked her crossbow from her belt. Withdrawing a bolt from a nearby pouch, she loaded the weapon before taking up position near the Aasimar Paladin and with a clear view of the entry point. 

"I still wonder how they were able to sneak the goods out before" she said.  "It seems difficult to move the crates through that passage, unless they have decent muscle with them." 

[sblock=Action]Location: J3[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 17, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

"My guess is that they either have a cart of some kind or their breaking the crates down. We'll know soon enough though." Orion keeps his eyes on the tile as he speaks.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +1, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 17, 2012)

Darius hefts his crossbow onto his shoulder.  "I'm planning on waiting right here with my eyes, and weapon, pointed at that trap door." he says with an amused glint in his eye.

"Anyone coming through will be unpleasantly surprised I can assure you..." His eyes drift toward Zaphyn.  With uncharacteristic silence, the demon takes up position within pouncing distance of the door, his long tongue licking his lips in anticipation.


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 20, 2012)

"I would rather stand my watch from the outside, as the intruders might have other ways in," says Larson as Alessia walks back to the half open doors. 

"Do as you like," she says to him with a frown, and a shrug. Not long after the two exit, the doors close, and what dim light the twilight provided is now gone. The rattle, and thump of chains on the doors tells you that Alessia kept to her decision on the lock. 

What seems like hours pass in near silence before you hear what must be the Whitecloaks calling to each other as they check the outside of the warehouse. Then things pass again into that anxious, quiet state.

[sblock=Perception 10]You hear the faint sounds of scratching on stone, and low voices in irritated tones coming from beneath the false section of floor.[sblock=Draconic]"..it's your turn to stay down here. If you keep whining we'll drop one on you and feed you to Krinnen's pet."[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 20, 2012)

Darius hefts his crossbow at the sound of voices, and Zaphyn takes one long step back, readying to pounce.  









*OOC:*


 Darius readies an action to fire at anyone coming through the trap door, and Zaphyn moves back to F-2


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 21, 2012)

The oracle had crouched down in the meantime, using her knee to steady her arms as she kept her crossbow aimed on the loose tiled that marked the hidden entrance through the floor.

[sblock=OOC]No action taken, seeing as how I failed the Perception test. >.<[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 21, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion readies his sword at the sound of the activity beneath the tile but he looks slightly confused.

[sblock=Action]Full: Ready action to attack thief.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +1, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 22, 2012)

The trapdoor makes a quiet squeak as it opens. 
[sblock=Darkvision]Clawed fingers reach out from under the removable floor, and as it is pushed aside a short reptilian humanoid is revealed.[/sblock]Hearing the sound Darius fires his crossbow at the trapdoor. The bolt strikes true, and the sound of a little shriek of surprise echoes through the room.
Orion begins to swing his sword down at the thief, but stops as the thief is obviously mortally wounded from the crossbow bolt. The thief falls backward into the hole, and several new voices cry out. 
[sblock=ooc]*Surprise Round Order:*
Darius
Zhen
Orion[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 22, 2012)

"We have you caught!" Zhen Yu called out to the thieves still in the tunnel. "Surrender to us! Do not forfeit your lives."

[sblock=Action]
Delay
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 23, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion brings his sword down hard trying to hit the reptilian creature emerging from the hole.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +1, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 23, 2012)

A voice shouts a sentence back up from the hole, it's tone defiant though the language is not familiar to you. This is quickly followed by additional cries of defiance from at least two other throats.
[sblock=ooc]I need an action from Darius, and Orion should probably re-do his last action. There's no longer any creature sticking out of the trapdoor, Darius' crossbow shot actually killed it. (My bad, I could have explained that better before.)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 23, 2012)

Darius hops off of the box he is standing on and moves directly behind Zaphyn.  The demon snarls but takes no action.


[sblock=Ministats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Darius Thran Half-elf Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* -1

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Heavy Crossbow

*Spells:*
1st level: 3/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/5

Zaphyn
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft., Speed 40 ft

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 24, 2012)

*Orion Drake (Aasimar Paladin 1)*

Orion watchs as the reptilian creature falls back into the hole and listens as the remaining creatures cry out in defiance. "Come out now and keep your lives. Force us to pursue and none of your ilk shall live to see the sunrise."

[sblock=OOC]Well I guess the garbage rolls are back...[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +1, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move:20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: None

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 25, 2012)

Zhen Yu frowned, a sad expression on her face as it became apparent that the thieves would not surrender peacefully. 

"Do we have something we can flush them out with?" she asked in a hushed tone to Orion and Darius. "We will be at a disadvantage if we meet them in the tunnel. If we can get them out, maybe Zaphyn can frighten then into submission?"

 [sblock=Actions]
5-foot step to I3[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]








Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 26, 2012)

The shouts continue as you hear something climbing up from below. Suddenly a small rock flies right over Zhen Yu's shoulder landing in the mason's mess on the other side of the room. Another of the thieves tries to get a quick stab at the oracle but it's strike goes wide.
[sblock=Darkvision]Another creature similar to the last pokes its head up through the trapdoor. It thrusts a spear at Zhen, but it has trouble keeping its grip on the ladder as it does, and it misses.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]The party is up. 
For IC description purposes, the thieves have an AC of 15 and HP of 5. Also remember, the room is in near-total darkness.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 26, 2012)

Ignore this post.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Not sure If I'm up or not, but I won't be able to post tomorrow so if I'm not up don't let me hold up play.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions] Darius shakes his head and begins to chant.  The tattoos on his forearms begin to glow a ghostly blue and he incants.  He reaches forward, touching Zaphyn's back, and a shimmering field envelopes him momentarily, before quickly fading from view.  

With a snarl, the demon dashes forward, propelled by his powerful legs, wings folded behind his back.  Upon reaching the trap door he lashes out viscously with both tooth and claw, hoping to rend the creature's scaly flesh to ribbons.   {Darius: Casts Mage Armor on Zaphyn; Zaphyn: Charges the creature coming through the door with power attack active}[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Darius Thran Half-elf Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* -1

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Heavy Crossbow

*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/5

Zaphyn
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft., Speed 40 ft

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Temp: AC 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (2 Hour Duration)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaphyn tears into the creature with efficiency dropping another corpse into the the tunnel.


----------



## Korsakovia (Jul 27, 2012)

"A waste..." she murmured. Ever mindful of the tunnel entrance, she stepped over to Orion and gently laid a hand on his shoulder. "For protection, lest our own blood be needlessly spilt..." she began, chanting a small prayer asking for guidance. 

 [sblock=Actions]
Move Action to J2.
Standard Action to cast Guidance (+1 competence bonus on Orion's next attack bonus).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]@Disposable Hero, just need an action from Orion before we continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 2, 2012)

Orion nods to Zhen, then steels himself and looks down into the tunnel. As he leans over the opening a spear thrusts out and catches the paladin off-guard, it's tip biting into him. Orion slashes out disregarding the pain, and his greatsword tears through the thief leaving only another corpse. As this one too, falls back into the tunnel, each of you can clearly hear the sound of footsteps rushing away. 
Then suddenly the chains on the door begin to rattle, and the doors are flung wide as Alessia, accompanied by two whitcloaks, and Larson rush into the warehouse. Alessia shouts, "Did they get away with anything?" 
[sblock=ooc]_sigh_... I'm planning on opening up recruitment for the second part of this adventure to fill out the rest of the party again.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 2, 2012)

Darius turns to Alessia and shouts back "It sounds like a few made off with their lives... though certainly not all..."

Meanwhile Zaphyn crouches down and begins tearing off ragged strips of bloody flesh from the corpse of the reptilian creature he ripped apart.  Large chunks of flesh begin to disappear down his maw, accompanied by the crunching of bone and rivulets of blood.


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 4, 2012)

Zhen Yu did her best to ignore the sounds of feasting emanating from Darius's demon companion as she tended to Orion's wounds. "And what did I _just_ say? That armor better not be just for show..." Inhaling once to calm herself, she spread her palms over the spear wound. "Grant your servant the power to heal, oh Amenthia, so that this paladin may protect those whose lives are in danger."

As the healing energies extended from her palms, she tossed Alessia a quick glance before returning her focus to Orion. "As Darius said. Your wares are intact and present."

[sblock=Action]
Cast Cure Light Wounds on Orion
[/sblock]
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* X-bow, Lt

*1st Level Spells:* 2/3 remaining

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Bump


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Still present!


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 10, 2012)

"I thank you for driving them off," says Alessia to her warehouse's defenders. She then turns to look at the watchmen next to her, "I told you they were getting in." she says managing to somehow stare down the taller man, "So, are you going after those thieves or not?"

The whitecloak begins to flush red in the face and begins to choke out an anger filled, "Madam-" but before another word can form on his lips Alessia cuts him off, "I ain't your madam, and I asked you a question are you going after those thieves or not?"

The watchman's face now beat red begins to explain in patronizing tone, "There are only the two of us-"

Again, Alessia refuses to let him finish his thought, "If you won't go after 'em I think I know where to find some that will," she says a wide smile on her face as she looks back at the group that guarded her wares. She points at the other whitecloak, "Go to the Dunn Wright Inn and tell them there's some thieves that need catching. Of with you!" she shouts as the man hesitates.

The red faced whitecloak calls after his comrade, "Be sure that they know the Whitecloaks aren't the ones paying for their services!" he then mutters something under his breath.

Alessia smiles at each of you and asks, "So will you take on this extra job?"[sblock=ooc]I want to apologize for my absence, if I had known I would be without internet access for this long I would have left a note or something. Since I believe you guys deserve an explanation, I'm in the process of switching from AT&T to a satellite internet provider. I thought I had worked some overlap into the schedule, but AT&T seems to have cut me off early, and the tech for my satellite won't be able to do an install until 18th, so for now I'm mooching wi-fi at a McDonalds. Thanks for staying with me. Now back to semi-daily updates![/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 11, 2012)

Zhen Yu gave a single, slow nod of her head. With the healing energy fading from her palms, she removed her hands from Orion's wound. "Of course, Lady Costa. If we do not, they may return. Though, you should seal up the tunnel in your floor."

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 12, 2012)

An impish smile crosses Darius's face.  "I would be more than willing.  Although am I correct in assuming this extra job entails extra compensation?"

The demon looks up momentarily from his grisly meal, hissing sharply at his master before returning to shoveling inhumanly sized gobs of flesh down his maw.


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 13, 2012)

"There will be extra pay involved, aye, and that's reasonable," Alessia says while pointedly not looking at the demon, "and I assure you the first thing that mason's going to do when he gets back is make that floor solid."


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 16, 2012)

[sblock=OoC]I guess we wait for additionally party members to arrive?[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


To be honest I'd be fine seeing if we can continue with just the 2 (3?) of us, at least for the time being.


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 17, 2012)

"If you think it best to wait on reinforcements I won't make you go in without them, but you said some of the thieves got away, and I imagine that they're getting farther away the longer we stand here," Alessia says to the adventurers still grouped near the open trapdoor. 
[sblock=ooc]Let's keep this moving then, shall we. I see little problem in the 2 (technically 3) of you continuing on. Just remember that the adventure was designed with 4 1st level characters in mind. I'm keeping recruitment open for now just in case we get a newcomer.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 18, 2012)

Darius flashes a smile as he reloads his crossbow.

"Let's go then!  Zaphyn, into the hole!"

The demon's bloody face whips around as he hisses at Darius, before reluctantly turning around and scuttling into the hole in the floor.

Once Zaphyn is through the hole, Darius quickly climbs down after him.  Moments later an incantation can be heard from down below, and light begins to shine up from the hole.









*OOC:*


 reloading, climbing down, casting light


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hello everyone!  I'll be joining you once our DM gets me out of the DWI.







[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Rince Laur*
*Initiative:* +0
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 16 (16 Flat-footed, 10 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +4 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Longsword:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+2 
*Sling:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+2
Normal Bullets (20)
*+1 to attack and damage vs government officials of Rorn

*Channel Energy:* 1d6.  Can choose to heal living creatures, harm undead (Will 18; half) or harm evil outsiders (Willl 16; half)
Remaining: 6/6 per day.

*Touch of Glory:* +1 to Cha-based skill or ability check.  Ability lasts for 1 hour or until expended.
Remaining: 5/5 per day.

*Inspiring Word:* +2 morale to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round to one creature within 30'.

*Spells:* 0 - Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st - Magic Stones [], Moment of Greatness [], Shield of Faith* []
* Domain Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 19, 2012)

"The only worry is if they have backup. Hopefully they have learned and will lay down their arms the next encounter."

Once the light began to emanate up from the tunnel, Zhen Yu slowly climbed down to join up with Darius.
 
[sblock=OoC]Hi Son of Meepo! [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 21, 2012)

As Zhen follows Darius down into the tunnel the younger whitecloak that left to retrieve help returns, and not empty-handed as it would appear; alongside him is a young man. Alessia turns toward them as they enter the warehouse.

"Good evenin' to you, my name's Alessia, and I appreciate you coming on such short notice, as you can see the others are already on their way," she nods at the young man, then scowls at the guard, "And I suppose you'll be staying behind."

"Well, yes... w-without approv-"

Alessia cuts into his sentence, "I thought not," her glacial expression belying the heat of her tone.  She turns back to the young adventurer, "Have any questions before you go?"

[sblock=Darius and Zhen]The tunnel is rough, but slightly taller than 6ft in most places and 4ft to maybe 5ft wide in places as you see it wanders north for a ways before turning east. Just below the trapdoor are the reptillian remains of severed pieces that Zaphyn apparently found unsatisfactory. Amongst them are the parts of the contraption that the thieves must've been using to lower the crates. It's a bloody mess of tangled ropes, and at least two pulleys.

All of you can hear the exchange taking place above in the warehouse.[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 21, 2012)

Rince steps up to the precipice of the tunnel and gazed into the dimly lit depths.  He shakes his head in response to Alessia's question.

"Just go down the tunnel, follow the others?  Sounds simple enough.  I'm certain if there is more I should know those ahead will be kind enough to tell me..."

There is a slight pause, then Rince turns his head away from the tunnel.  He wasn't used to mercenary work, but there was one important question that needed an answer.

"There is one question.  How much does the job pay?"


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 21, 2012)

"The job pays 400 gold to the lot of you when these goods are delivered," she replies with a smile, "but you'll have to talk to the others about how they plan to split it."


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 21, 2012)

Rince nods and then carefully descends into the tunnel, moving quickly to catch up to the others.


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 23, 2012)

"They certainly had this well set up" she mused, giving the contraption a quick look over. "Where does the other side end..." She gave the air a quick sniff, trying to determine if it was stale or their was air flowing from somewhere else.

 [sblock=Action]
Take 10 on Knowledge (Dungoeneering) - Check if air is stale or there's fresh air coming from the tunnel.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 23, 2012)

[sblock=Zhen]The air in the tunnel is unpleasant, and over the smell of the recent death is a different smell, a stench of filth, and excrement. Clearly this tunnel must connect to the sewer at some point.[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 23, 2012)

Rince moves to catch up with the others.  Spotting Zhen Yu, he waves.

"So what sort of theives are we going after?"

Rince adds after a bit of a pause.

"Oh, my name is Rince"









*OOC:*


Pronounced (RINSE)







[sblock=Rince's description]The sound of armor beneath his traveling cloak is evident and  everything from head to toe is covered in a layer of grime.  A longsword  is sheathed at one hip, a sling over the other.  A dusty pack adorns  his back and a pair of pouches one full, one nearly empty sit at his  waist.  Around his neck is a simple wooden holy symbol consisting of  three crossed swords.  Several scrolls are tucked into a case secured to  his belt.[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 23, 2012)

> slam75       _ 	has no status. 		 	_
> *Registered User* Join Date: Aug 2012   					Posts: 1












*OOC:*


Reported


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 24, 2012)

Darius looks back at the newcomer and gives a quick nod

"Well met, My name is Darius, and the ugly one is Zaphyn" he says, indicating the demon.

Sssssplendid.... another mortal, and thisss one sstinks of celessstial filth...." the demon whispers, narrowing his eyes at the cleric before turning back around and continuing to scuttle down the tunnel.


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 24, 2012)

Rince eyes narrowed as the focused on the demon and then he looked back at Darius.  "Is that pest... pestering you?  I could try to banish it for you."


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 25, 2012)

"I am Zhen Yu" she said with a quick glance at the newcomer over her shoulder. "Leave the demon, Sir Rinse. He's somewhat useful as a shield." She grimaced at the putrid odor in the air. "The tunnels lead to a sewer somewhere."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 25, 2012)

"We may need light, but I've heard a sewer is not a place to bring a hot flame.  I have sunrods, which I don't think burn quite as hot.  Not as good as a magical torch, but such is beyond my means."


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 25, 2012)

Darius merely chuckles at Rince's inquiry.

The demon's hissing voice can be heard from the tunnel up ahead.

"You can try mortal, it would be the lassst thing you did before I ssssent you back to your gods..."









*OOC:*


 I currently have a light spell active on myself Rince


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 26, 2012)

"Sir Darius, would you be leading the way then?" Zhen Yu asked. "The longer we wait, the more distance the thieves put between themselves and us."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 29, 2012)

As the party moves down the slightly sloping tunnel, they come to a larger area where the thieves had obviuosly been spending their sleep time. Scraps of cloth that might loosely be referred to as blankets lay atop wooden planks in several places. The smell of sewer is obvious to you now, though this place has it's own _unique_ odor. The tunnel continues on from the far side this "room."
[sblock=ooc]For now I'm assuming the marching order to be:
Zaphyn, Darius, Zhen, Rince
If anyone wants to change that around a bit just say so.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Marching order works for me







"Hmm.  Anyone care to have a closer look here or shall we carry on?" Darius calls back.


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 29, 2012)

Zhen shook her head as she held up a hand to her nose in a vain attempt to block some of the smell. "No. I doubt there is anything of value in here."

[sblock=OoC]
Marching order is ok for me.
[/sblock]
  
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 30, 2012)

"We can clean up once the thieves are dealt with," the newcomer declared.

Rince unhooks the sling from his belt and loads a bullet into it.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rince Laur*
*Initiative:* +0
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 16 (16 Flat-footed, 10 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +4 
*Weapon in Hand:* Sling (loaded)

*Weapons:*
*Longsword:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+2 
*Sling:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+2
Normal Bullets (20)
*+1 to attack and damage vs government officials of Rorn

*Channel Energy:* 1d6.  Can choose to heal living creatures, harm undead (Will 18; half) or harm evil outsiders (Willl 16; half)
Remaining: 6/6 per day.

*Touch of Glory:* +1 to Cha-based skill or ability check.  Ability lasts for 1 hour or until expended.
Remaining: 5/5 per day.

*Inspiring Word:* +2 morale to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round to one creature within 30'.

*Spells:* 0 - Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st - Magic Stones [], Moment of Greatness [], Shield of Faith* []
* Domain Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 31, 2012)

You leave the rough sleeping area behind and pace deeper into the tunnel. The path is straight for some way, then it widens slightly in one place, and turns suddenly beyond that. You begin to hear the rush of water in the distance... and perhaps, footsteps...








*OOC:*


Alright everyone roll a perception.





[sblock=Perception DC=20]You notice that the floor ahead is suspiciously flatter than the rest of the tunnel so far. Upon close inspection you can see that the floor there is a made of wood, but covered in dirt, dust, and small rocks.[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Aug 31, 2012)

Perception (1d20+2=13)

Rince listens to the sound of the water.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 31, 2012)

Zaphyn and Darius continue to trudge onward, oblivious to the changes of the tunnel floor.


----------



## Korsakovia (Aug 31, 2012)

The sound of water caused the oracle to pause briefly. 
  
[sblock=Mini Stats]








Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 1, 2012)

Without warning the tunnel floor beneath Zaphyn collapses revealing a pit filled with sharpened sticks. At the bottom, amongst amongst the spikes, lie two coiled snakes.[sblock=ooc]@toasterferret roll a Reflex for Zaphyn DC=20.
Everyone roll a quick Initiative as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 1, 2012)

Zhen Yu came to a quick halt as the floor gave out underneath the demon and watched helplessly as he disappeared into the pit.
  
[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 4, 2012)

Zaphyn hisses loudly as he falls into the pit.


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 5, 2012)

Zaphyn avoids most of the spikes, and manages to land well considering the fall. The snakes hiss back at the outsider and coil up in defense, but do not yet strike.[sblock=ooc]Zaphyn takes 5 damage, all in all not bad.[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Sep 5, 2012)

The hand on Rince's sling tightens as the demon falls into the floor.

Initiative (1d20=15)


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Right now the party stands in a line with Daruis being next to the pit, and Rince being the furthest from it. The tunnel is wide enough next to the pit for two to stand side-by-side. The pit is 10ft deep, and at the bottom are 2 snakes.

Zhen is up!
Followed by the snakes,
Followed by everyone else.





[sblock=snake stats]The snakes have an AC=16 and HP=3.[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 9, 2012)

"Darius...do you plan to rescue your summon?" she asked. "I can call for Amenthia to protect you, but no more than that."

[sblock=Action]
Ready
[/sblock]
  
[sblock=OoC]
If I need to 'pre-prepare' what my Ready action will be, please let me know.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Korsakovia, you will need to specify what you're readying and how it triggers e.g. "I ready my shortbow and will fire at the first enemy that comes within 30ft."
If you're not sure what you want to do you can just Delay for now and the snakes will go. Then, it's first post goes until everyone has had a turn, and then back to the enemies, etc. "[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=OoC]
Thanks, gotcha! Hopefully this works game-play wise.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Delayed Action]
If Darius makes an attack to aid Zaphyn, Zhen will cast Guidance on him for a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll. 
If Darius does not, she'll ready her shortbow to fire at the first non-snake-in-the-pit enemy that comes in vision/range (crossbow range is 80' I believe).

If if-thens are not allowed, Zhen will cast Guidance on Darius for a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll. 
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


So the snakes are up now?


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 13, 2012)

The snakes, already coiled, strike at the intruder in their pit. The first to attack misses the demon by a wide margin, but the second manages to pierce it's fangs through Zaphyn's hide; it's fangs dripping a small amount of clear substance as it pulls them free of the outsider's leg.[sblock=Zaphyn's snake bite]Zaphyn takes no damage from the bite itself, but will need to make a Fort save, DC=9 (on Daruis' turn) from the poison. Success = cure, no damage. Failure = 1d2 Con damage.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


The party is up!


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 13, 2012)

Zaphyn lashes out at the snakes, tearing with tooth and claw.  The snakes manage to dodge most of his attacks, but a lucky swipe manages to sever one of the reptiles in half.  Zaphyn snarls as he shrugs off the effects of the venom.

Darius peers down into the pit and utters "Well that won't do..." before waving his hand in a quick gesture.  The glowing tattoos on his wrist quickly fade from an iridescent blue to a dull grey, and a fiery symbol appears on the ground below the trapped demon.  Within moments the demon bursts into flames and is gone.

[sblock=Actions] Full attack from Zaphyn, Darius will use a standard action to dismiss him after his attack actions are over. [/sblock] 
[sblock=Ministats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Darius Thran Half-elf Summoner 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* -1

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Heavy Crossbow

*Spells:*
1st level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/5

Zaphyn
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft., Speed 40 ft

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Temp: AC 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 15
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (2 Hour Duration)
[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Sep 13, 2012)

Now that the demon was gone, Rince saw very little reason to continue to deal with the pit or the serpents inside.

*"Now that there is nothing worth saving in the pit.* Let's keep moving.  There are thieves to catch."*

[sblock=*Sense Motive (DC 8)]You can tell that Rince really wasn't all that eager to lift a finger to help a demon.

Bluff (1d20+3=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rince Laur*
*Initiative:* +0
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 16 (16 Flat-footed, 10 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +4 
*Weapon in Hand:* Sling (loaded)

*Weapons:*
*Longsword:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+2 
*Sling:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+2
Normal Bullets (20)
*+1 to attack and damage vs government officials of Rorn

*Channel Energy:* 1d6.  Can choose to heal living creatures, harm undead (Will 18; half) or harm evil outsiders (Willl 16; half)
Remaining: 6/6 per day.

*Touch of Glory:* +1 to Cha-based skill or ability check.  Ability lasts for 1 hour or until expended.
Remaining: 5/5 per day.

*Inspiring Word:* +2 morale to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round to one creature within 30'.

*Spells:* 0 - Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st - Magic Stones [], Moment of Greatness [], Shield of Faith* []
* Domain Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 15, 2012)

"I agree with Sir Rince...the thieves will make the most of this delay. We will need to be careful. There may be more traps ahead."

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 15, 2012)

The remaining viper coils up in a corner of the pit, and stares up at the group.
From further down the tunnel beyond the bend you hear a muttered word, and footsteps hurrying away.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 15, 2012)

"I need one minute to resummon him..." Darius says, already inscribing a pentacle on the ground.

Upon hearing the footsteps ahead he stops drawing and stands up.  "No time.  We are close!"


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 17, 2012)

The oracle held her crossbow at the ready and started forward, careful walking around the edge of the pit lest she slip and fall in herself.

[sblock=Mini Stats]








Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 21, 2012)

Passing by the pit the party rounds the corner to see a much longer and straighter portion of the tunnel. You can hear the running footsteps getting farther away, but the figure must already be outside the range of Darius' light. From the overwhelming smell the sewer must not be far off.[sblock=ooc]Same marching order minus Zahpyn? Or do you want to change it?
Does anyone want to do something about the running figure, or do you just want to follow behind it?[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with the marching order, and content to follow behind.


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 22, 2012)

[sblock=OoC]
Any order is fine by me. I suppose Zhen Yu might be first, since IC has her already moving?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 25, 2012)

The rough tunnel ends suddenly, the floor beyond the opening constructed out of material akin to that of the streets above. You hear excited shouting coming from the room ahead. The voice continues on for a moment then is abruptly cut off by a deeper, and much louder one. Whatever the first speaker said, must not have made the second very happy. The deeper voice shouts once more and then the only sound is that of a quiet slosh and burble, which combined with the smell brings to mind the image of a stream of filth slowly churning it's way out of the city.
[sblock=ooc]Everybody roll Init. and while you're planning, keep in mind that this time they know you're coming.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 26, 2012)

Darius begins the necessary incantations to summon an otherworldly being...


----------



## Korsakovia (Sep 27, 2012)

Hearing the voices, Zhen Yu aimed her crossbow down the corridor, finger wrapped around the trigger.

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (50)[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Oct 1, 2012)

Rince balances a stone in his sling ready for a moment to act.

Initiative (1d20=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rince Laur*
*Initiative:* +0
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 16 (16 Flat-footed, 10 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +4 
*Weapon in Hand:* Sling (loaded)

*Weapons:*
*Longsword:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+2 
*Sling:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+2
Normal Bullets (20)
*+1 to attack and damage vs government officials of Rorn

*Channel Energy:* 1d6.  Can choose to heal living creatures, harm undead (Will 18; half) or harm evil outsiders (Willl 16; half)
Remaining: 6/6 per day.

*Touch of Glory:* +1 to Cha-based skill or ability check.  Ability lasts for 1 hour or until expended.
Remaining: 5/5 per day.

*Inspiring Word:* +2 morale to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round to one creature within 30'.

*Spells:* 0 - Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st - Magic Stones [], Moment of Greatness [], Shield of Faith* []
* Domain Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 2, 2012)

You hear a slosh as something moves in the putrid water.









*OOC:*


Init order is simple this time, the party goes first, then the enemies.


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


As it stand with everyone's last posts:
Daruis is beginning the ritual to summon Zaphyn? (Turn 1 of 10)
Zhen and Rince have ranged attacks ready to go against the sight of an enemy.

If anyone wants to change that before the enemy goes please say so, otherwise this encounter will begin in earnest on Saturday 10/6/12. I'll try to post by 8AM CDT.


----------



## Korsakovia (Oct 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


All good to go!


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 6, 2012)

As Darius works on his summoning ritual, a reptilian head and torso lean into view from the right side of the entrance. Zhen and Rince quickly let their respective ammunition fly at the creature. The first clear view of one of the thieves manages to surprise Zhen enough to shoot wide of her target. The rock from Rince's sling strikes the creature on its forehead. The rock does little damage however as it bounces off the scaled brow. The scaly humanoid ducks back out of sight. You hear the snarl in its tone as it speaks in a tongue you don't quite understand. You can hear the shuffling of someone nearby, and something barely visible moves in the water, at the edge of the light.









*OOC:*


The party is up


----------



## Korsakovia (Oct 8, 2012)

"Do we pursue into the room? I don't have a clear view, and there is something lurking in the water ahead" she said as she reloaded her weapon. "Can we send your summon in to draw their attention, Sir Darius?"

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: Reload X-bow, Lt.
Standard Action: Ready - Fire X-bow at next target that comes in line of sight.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 15, 2012)

Darius, not responding to Zhen's question, continues to chant, his focus remains dedicated to the completion of the ritual. Rince shrugs and reloads his sling with a small stone. "We wait, I guess?" he replies to Zhen's question.

As the two watch the opening before them the same scaled figure steps into view this time with a sling of it's own. Again, both Zhen and Rince attack the creature. Zhen's bolt strikes squarely int he chest causing it to stumble back a pace before falling, this however causes Rince's shot to sail over the downed creature.

Another of the thieves comes around the other corner shouting what must be some form of profanity. It comes directly for Zhen with the spear in it's outstretched arms. Zhen deflects the spear with the lath of her crossbow.









*OOC:*


Sorry Korsakovia, that was such a good roll for Zhen. I feel like I should've let you do the rolls for Zhen instead. Still, at least it wasn't an enemy's roll.

The party is up!





[sblock=out-of-game]Last week I spent a lot of time cramming for my test today, but it went well, so I'm ready to get back into running this adventure, hopefully this won't become a recurring theme for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 17, 2012)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I must've forgotten to put up the map with my last post, so here it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Oct 21, 2012)

The oracle winced a little. The spear strike on her crossbow sent a jolt through her arms and left her hands feeling a little numbed from the impact. Letting it slip from her hands, she pulled her mace from her side and held it in front of her at a slight tilt to the side. "Cease!" she shouted at the thief. "Or do you want to be the next who breathes his last?"

[sblock=Actions]
Free Action: Drop X-bow
Move Action: Draw Mace (Heavy)
Standard Action: Demoralize the opponent
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


No worries. 







[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Oct 22, 2012)

Without a clear shot at the small creature in front of Zhen, Rince called upon the spirit of his grandfather to guide her weapon.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard: Inspiring Word (Sp):* As a standard action, you can speak an inspiring                           word to a creature within 30 feet. That creature                           receives a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill                           checks, ability checks, and saving throws for a                           number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level                           (minimum 1). (5/day)[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rince Laur*
*Initiative:* +0
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 16 (16 Flat-footed, 10 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +4 
*Weapon in Hand:* Sling (loaded)

*Weapons:*
*Longsword:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+2 
*Sling:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+2
Normal Bullets (20)
*+1 to attack and damage vs government officials of Rorn

*Channel Energy:* 1d6.  Can choose to heal living creatures, harm undead (Will 18; half) or harm evil outsiders (Willl 16; half)
Remaining: 6/6 per day.

*Touch of Glory:* +1 to Cha-based skill or ability check.  Ability lasts for 1 hour or until expended.
Remaining: 5/5 per day.

*Inspiring Word:* +2 morale to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round to one creature within 30'.
Remaining: 4/5 per day.

*Spells:* 0 - Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st - Magic Stones [], Moment of Greatness [], Shield of Faith* []
* Domain Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 25, 2012)

The thief takes a step back, something in Zhen's words or brandished weapon must've gotten through to the creature. It holds it's spear across its body in a much more defensive posture as it watches the oracle closely. From behind it you again hear the foul water slosh as if disturbed by movement.









*OOC:*


The party is up!





[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Oct 29, 2012)

Seeing her opponent hesitate, Zhen Yu pressed her attack. Swinging her mace, she hoped more that the blow would only bloody her opponent, rather than inflict lethal damage.

[sblock=Actions]
No Action: 5 foot step to D5
Standard Action: Attack (melee)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Oct 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


I need to know the result of Zhen's attack and the status of the creature before I can act.


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Korsakovia go ahead and roll the attack and any damage. The DC to hit is 15. the kobold has 5 HP.


----------



## Korsakovia (Nov 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alrighty, here goes.


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 8, 2012)

Zhen's slight hesitation gives the kobold enough time to dodge the attack.








*OOC:*


Rince is up.


----------



## Son of Meepo (Nov 12, 2012)

Rince continues to pray for Zhen, hoping that she will soon prevail against the creature.









*OOC:*


With the group being trapped in a small tunnel, there is little Rince can do.  With all the penalties, I'd only hit on a 20 with my sling.  I have limited ammo and limited spells.







[sblock=Actions]*Standard: Inspiring Word (Sp):* As a standard  action, you can speak an inspiring                           word to a  creature within 30 feet. That creature                            receives a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill                            checks, ability checks, and saving throws for a                            number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level                            (minimum 1). (5/day)

*Move:* Put away sling.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Rince Laur*
*Initiative:* +0
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 16 (16 Flat-footed, 10 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +0 *Will:* +4 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Longsword:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+2 
*Sling:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+2
Normal Bullets (20)
*+1 to attack and damage vs government officials of Rorn

*Channel Energy:* 1d6.  Can choose to heal living creatures, harm undead (Will 18; half) or harm evil outsiders (Willl 16; half)
Remaining: 6/6 per day.

*Touch of Glory:* +1 to Cha-based skill or ability check.  Ability lasts for 1 hour or until expended.
Remaining: 5/5 per day.

*Inspiring Word:* +2 morale to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round to one creature within 30'.
Remaining: 3/5 per day.

*Spells:* 0 - Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st - Magic Stones [], Moment of Greatness [], Shield of Faith* []
* Domain Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Urk, yeah. Trying to get out of the tunnel. >.<


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 16, 2012)

The kobold backs away carefully keeping his spear up in a defensive gesture. As his feet bump into the body of his companion it freezes for a second then steps to his right propelling itself out of the light, fading into darkness.








*OOC:*


It's moving in that direction. Rince can squeeze by Darius without interrupting him, just count it as you would rough terrain. Remember that the only source of light right now is Darius' light spell so you may want to take another light source in the room with you.





[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=OoG]RL is taking it's toll lately, and with the holidays coming up it's made all the more difficult. I'll try to keep things going for you guys though. I will post here at least once a week, so don't think I'm abandoning this adventure if you don't hear from me for a couple of days.[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Nov 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


No worries!







Zhen Yu pursued the thief, stepping over the lifeless body of its comrade and into the shadows that lay beyond in order to press the attack.

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: Move to F4 if possible. Otherwise G5.
Standard Action: Attack (melee) on G4. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Nov 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wrong Thread


----------



## Korsakovia (Dec 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wrong adventure?


----------



## Korsakovia (Dec 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Err, has this died? Poking Rhydius ^.^;;


----------



## Rhydius (Dec 16, 2012)

As Zhen steps further into the darkness she loses sight of her enemy. Behind her the light from the hallway shoots like a dim spear into the room, but it fails to reveal much to either side. From the darkness comes a spear which misses Zhen by a wide margin. She swings her mace into the darkness, but fails to connect with her target. The thief she pursued into the darkess makes another attempt with it's spear, but Zhen is prepared and parrys the thrust without much effort, however the additional spear was not something she was anticipating, however her armor deflects the the strike.

Rince moves forward but remains near Darius shielding him from any attack that might come into the hallway. From the tunnels behind comes a new light and with it a familiar face. Orion Drake steps up behind Darius.
[sblock=Rolls]AOO Kobold vs Zhen
Zhen vs Kobold
Kobolds vs Zhen[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]The party is up.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 16, 2012)

Orion makes his around the corner just in time to see Zhen Yu get attacked down the narrow hallway. "My apologies friends." He nods to Darius as he makes his way past him and the unfamiliar man, ending up standing next to Zhen Yu with his sword raised ready to strike the kobold that just missed her.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to F5
Attack Kobold on G4 1d20+3=22
Critical Confirmation 1d20+3=21
Damage= 20 2d6+4=12, 2d6+4=8[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move: 20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Dec 16, 2012)

Orion rushes to aid, his glowing greatsword biting deeply into the first of the thieves he comes to. As he does his light reveals much in this dark room. On the far side of the room, beyond the slow moving stream of sewage, is a pillow strewn old chair. However what may be of more import is that the light also reveals a large chitinous creature, whose two pincers seem quite strong, is only mere feet away from Orion. Behind the crab-like thing stands a far more armed, armored, and competent looking version of the scaled humanoid thieves you've seen so far.
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Dec 17, 2012)

Seeing the two better armed and armored opponents out of the corner of her eye, she pressed her attack on the nearest Kobold. "Take care for yourself, Sir Drake. I can handle this one here! Then we can subdue the other two."

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: None.
Standard Action: Attack (melee) on G3. 1d20=6. Believe that's a miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* Mace, Heavy

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 17, 2012)

Orion flashes a smile at Zhen Yu before turning his attention to the creature that approached. 

[sblock=Action]Attack vs. Creature 1d20+3=9
I'm sure that is a miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move: 20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Son of Meepo (Dec 17, 2012)

"Let me through," Rince shouts, hoping to get in to aid in the battle.









*OOC:*


Could Orion move 5 feet so that Rince can get into the room without drawing an attack?  Otherwise I'm stuck not really being able to help.


----------



## Rhydius (Dec 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Rince should be able to reach F6 without incurring an AoO.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I can make the 5' step as requested or the movement to F6 could be taken. I'm fine with either.


----------



## Rhydius (Dec 22, 2012)

Zhen avoids the spear of the thief in front of her, but Orion is less lucky with his opponents. The tough looking thief barks out a command at the sewage coated chitinous thing which quickly grabs the paladin in his claws and begins to crush. The theif mutters something and lets out a  dry laugh as it steps to the side and flings a small rock at Zhen with it's sling. The rock misses and bounces off the stones beyond her.[sblock=Rolls]Kobold vs Zhen=3 Miss
Giant Crab vs Orion=22 Hit
Giant Crab Damage and Grapple=4 damage, 21 grapple
Giant Crab Constrict Damage=3 damage
Tough Kobold vs Zhen=10 miss
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Orion is grappled and at 6/13 HP.
The party is up.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 23, 2012)

Orion gasps for air as the creature takes hold of him and nearly crushes him to death. 

[sblock=Action] Escape Grapple=1d20+4=18[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Initiative: +6, Senses: Perception +8, Darkvision 60 ft.
Current Effects: None
HP: 13/13
AC: 16 (Flat-Footed 15, Touch 11)
Move: 20'/30'
CMB: +4, CMD: 15
Fort: +4, Reflex: +1, Will: +4
Move: 20'/30'
Resistance: +5 Acid, Cold, and Electricity.
Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Smite Evil: 1/1 day
Daylight: 1/1 day[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Dec 24, 2012)

Zhen Yu cursed under her breath as her following swing did anything but solidly connect with her opponent. The sounds of Drake in what could very well be his death throes agitated her. It wasn't him getting hit, it was that she couldn't dispatch the thief in front of her and go to his aid. 

"Rince!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: None.
Standard Action: Attack (melee) on G3. 1d20 = 2. No luck >.<[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]








Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* Mace, Heavy

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jan 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will move things forward again on Saturday, hoping Son of Meepo will post for Rince before then. By the way, DH, Orion did manage to break free of the grapple; hopefully he can keep out of the crabs claws this round.


----------



## Korsakovia (Jan 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


No problem. At the ready.


----------



## Rhydius (Jan 6, 2013)

Zhen continues to deftly avoid the spear of the thief in front of her, and Orion, after wriggling free of thr pincers of the larg crab, seems to be taking this opponent more seriously as he dodges it's next attack. The tough looking thief slings another stone at Zhen this time she can feel the wind of its passage as it narrowly misses her head.[sblock=Rolls]Kobold vs Zhen=8 Miss
Giant Crab vs Orion= 11 Miss
Tough Kobold vs Zhen=14 miss
[/sblock][sblock=Map]Round 7 no change
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Orion is at 6/13 HP.
The party is up.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jan 7, 2013)

"Guess your a little tougher than you look." Orion says calmly through clinched teeth as he brings his raises his sword. "But let's see how good you are with a nice butter sauce."

[sblock=Actions]Greatsword + PA 1d20+3=19
Damage + PA 2d6+4=14[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I'm having some major issues with my laptop, I think my harddrive is dying. It may take time at some points for me to get a post up by I'll get it there. Also I'm having some issues with this site and the dice roller site.[/sblock]


----------



## Korsakovia (Jan 7, 2013)

The orcale managed to resist the urge to take a hand off of her mace to check the skin that had narrowly avoided being grazed by the missile. Furrowing her eyebrows, she swung her weapon again at the thief in front of her.

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: None.
Standard Action: Attack (melee) on G3. 1d20 = 8 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]







Zhen Yu
*Initiative:* +2
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 10/10
*Move:* 20'
*CMB:*+ 0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Weapon in Hand:* Mace, Heavy

*Weapons:*
*Mace, Heavy:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d8+0
*Dagger:* Attack: +00 Damage: 1d4+0
*Th. Dagger:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+0
*X-bow, Lt:* Attack: +02 Damage: 1d8+0
Normal Bolts (49)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2013)

*GM:*  As a judge, I am closing this game out.  It has been sitting inactive for far too long.  I am not sure of the last fight's XP, so I am going to simply assign 100 xp for those that were there in it.  Start date: 172, end date 366+7 = 201 days.  GM DMC = 14.07     

Players:
Zhen Yu (Korsakovia) Last Post: 1/7/2013, 201 days
Encounter XP: 300; Encounter GP: 300
 level 1 - date (0 starting xp + 200 encounter xp + 1,100 time  xp =1,300  xp) level 1 time gp = 945 gp, 157 days
 level 2 - date (1,300 starting xp + 100 encounter xp + 484 time  xp =1,884  xp) level 2 time gp = 484 gp, 44 days
total time xp = 1,584; total time gp = 1,529
total xp = 1,884; total gp = 1,729

 Orion Drake (Disposable Hero) Last post: 7/23/2012, rejoined 12/16/2012 to 1/7/2013, 56 days
 Encounter XP: 200; Encounter GP: 200
 level 1 - date (0 starting xp + 200 encounter xp + 392 time  xp =2,446  xp) level 1 time gp = 336 gp
 total time xp = 392; total time gp = 336
total xp = 592; total gp = 536

Larson Starwater (CoreyL) Last post: 7/4/2012, 14 days 
Encounter XP: 0; Encounter GP: 0 
  level x - date (0 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 98 time  xp =x  xp) level xtime gp = 84 gp
  total time xp = 98; total time gp = 84
 total xp = 98; total gp = 84

Darius Thran (Toasterferret) Last post: 9/26/2012, 76 days 
Encounter XP: 200; Encounter GP: 200
  level 2 - date (1630 starting xp + 200 encounter xp + 836 time  xp =2,666  xp) level xtime gp = 836 gp
  total time xp = 836; total time gp = 836
 total xp = 1,036; total gp = 1,036; Character total XP = 2,666 

Rince Laur (Son of Meepo) Started: 8/17/2012, Last post 12/17/2012, 180 days
Encounter XP: 200; Encounter GP: 200
  level x - date (0 starting xp + 200 encounter xp + 1260 time  xp =1460  xp) level 1 time gp = 1080 gp
  total time xp = 1260; total time gp = 1080
 total xp = 1460; total gp = 1280

If they return, Zhen Yu and Rince Laur get to level.  At this moment, the characters look like they have been abandoned.

Encounters:
Attack on the warehouse: CR 1 300 xp total/100 xp each, 100 gp each
   Participants: Zhen, Orion, Daruis

In the Tunnels: CR 1 300 xp total/100xp each, 100 gp each
Participants: Zhen, Darius, Rince

half finished battle: CR 1 300 xp total/100xp each, 100 gp each
Participants: Zhen, Orion, Rince


----------

